
Show HN: The ultimate productivity tool - cridah
https://www.thedailyproject.com/en/
======
ivm
It looks powerful but the landing page is overwhelming and hard to read.

I can't understand what The Daily Project does from the top texts. The
screenshot says it's sort of Trello alternative (btw I would recommend picking
more trendy pastel colors, now the design looks a bit dated).

The introductions texts are too vague and promotional [1]: "It's more flexible
and has the missing features, but keeps the simplicity that we all love." –
how does it solve my problems? [2]

Then I finally scrolled to the feature grid (most of the visitors will not
bother) and it's still not clear how the app works and helps me ("Focus on
what's important", "Built for simplicity").

The video tour comes too late, a visitor has already left.

[1]: [https://www.nngroup.com/articles/blah-blah-text-keep-cut-
or-...](https://www.nngroup.com/articles/blah-blah-text-keep-cut-or-kill/)

[2]: [https://www.nngroup.com/articles/user-centric-
language/](https://www.nngroup.com/articles/user-centric-language/)

------
cridah
Hi HN,

I created The Daily Project to combine the simple handling of todo managers
with some of the features from project management tools, as I was frustrated
with much of the shortcomings of today’s tools.

It features tracking projects as well as categories, built-in time tracking on
your tasks, sequential tasks for strict order and a much improved subtask
handling compared to any other todo manager. The goal is to help you manage
lots of projects and tasks without losing control. More infos/videos in the
link, but happy to comment on any questions!

~~~
TekMol
Web app or it did not happen :) I am not going to install native software and
give you full control over my digital live just to try out what you built.

~~~
ivm
You'd prefer to send your all your digital life to some remote server?

~~~
TekMol
Only the data that is related to the service.

Installing native software gives away control over _all_ your data. Because it
can access _everything_ on your machine.

